# Have one spot April 26 overnighter



## aftershock (Nov 7, 2009)

Leaving out of Pens Beach marina with Hog Wild 26 april
returning sun 27. Deep drop during the day tuna/swordfish
at night. Troll for wahoo when we can great trips in the past
Capt Ronnie goes above and beyond


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

$ ?


----------



## bentrodz4l (May 19, 2013)

$ ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

$?  $?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

So what we're saying here is how much does it cost?

Big Ron runs a helluva trip.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

April 26-27 you should be cobia fishing...


----------



## aftershock (Nov 7, 2009)

Cost will be 850.00 that includes tip for deckhand


----------



## IM4GVN (Aug 31, 2008)

Does anyone know if this is still available?


----------



## aftershock (Nov 7, 2009)

IM4GVN yes the spot is still available if interested I will give You
my number and give further details. Thanks


----------



## IM4GVN (Aug 31, 2008)

PM sent.If you did not receive it,please send me a message.I am interested.


----------



## aftershock (Nov 7, 2009)

Spot has been filled, Thanks for the replys


----------



## aftershock (Nov 7, 2009)

spot has been filled, thanks for the replys


----------

